# Can any help me get started learning Obj-C



## pooldiver1712 (Jun 18, 2001)

Can any one help me get started with an easy course that is not confusing (online things get me confused)  I want to become fluent.


----------



## tismey (Jun 19, 2001)

Try www.oreillynet.com

There's a 5-part course in learning Cocoa - it's pretty basic, and if I can understand it, then it shouldn't confuse you... It's obviously designed to make you want to buy their book, but at least it'll give you an idea if you're going to take to it before you fork out the moolah....


----------



## endian (Jun 19, 2001)

There's also Vermont Recipes at www.stepwise.com and Apples Developer site at www.apple.com/developer/ and Cocoa Dev Central at www.cocoadevcentral.com and the Cocoa Dev wiki at www.cocoadev.com

Obj-C is not much more than C with square brackets, so anything on plain ol' C still applies.


----------

